# Mein Rose "Oldie"...



## bikerchris1963 (4. Februar 2019)

Servus,

mein Rose ist aus dem Jahr 1998, ein Rose RedX-6 für damals 2500 DM individuell konfiguriert... da gab´s noch den dicken Katalog!
Originalfarbe war blau, aktuell ist es ganz neu olivgrün RAL 6003 gepulvert.
Ansonsten ist seit Jahren außer dem Rahmen nichts mehr Original.
Umbauten:
Scheibenbremse Hinterbau ermöglicht mit Adapter (Eigenkonstruktion), Magura MT Trail (vo: 203, hi: 180 mm). Der Adapter aus Alu, hält bereits seit 5 Jahren... auch die Abfahrt vom Stilfser Joch
Shimano XT 1x11 (34 / 11-42) mehr braucht man nicht für Südtirol und Allgäu...
Schaltzug-Anschlag f.d. Schaltung wurde auf durchgängigen Bowdenzug geändert
Federgabel z.Zt. RockShox Gold 30 RL SoloAir
Laufräder Mavic Crossride mit 2,35er (die passen gerade so in den Rahmen...)








Ich mag mich einfach nicht trennen, bzw. bin mir nicht sicher was ich als Nachfolger möchte... Fully... Hard... Carbon... Elektro... solange fahr ich es weiter... 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Timsky (7. Februar 2019)

Richtig so! 
Schönes Radl, warum also was Neues?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holgi (21. Mai 2019)

man sollte immer etwas 2.3.4. oder was auch immer Rad im Hause haben


----------

